# Tighten RAM Timmings



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This is my RAM http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_6400_platinum_revision_2

It says i can have the timings 4-4-4-15 but the last time i did that my RAM fried and so did the memory controller on my M/B..

Do u think i should try it again. lol.
The voltage was set to 2.0v which is in the limits of my M/B and the RAM.
M/B max voltage is 3.2v for the Memory controller and 2.5v for the RAM.
So unless i just had faulty RAM i wish to try again.
But i also want to change all the other timings but i have no clue what to set them at...
Current settings.

tRAS = 15
tRCD = 5
tRP = 5
tRC = 23
tCL = 5
tCPC = 2
tWR = 5
tRDD = 4
tRWT = 5
tWTR = 11
tRDRD = 3
tWRWR = 2


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram specs say they can handle voltage of 1.9 volts to 2.1 volts >>>> I would not go any higher than 2.1 volts!


set your ram timings at 5,5,5 15 and 2T

we can tighten things up after that


the numbers stand for this in this order *CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS*

many times these settings are not always in this order in your bios / look carefully

*then give us a screen shot of all tabs from within cpu-z *
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


I am sure your ratio will need to see adjusted too ????


your SPD setting in your bios (ram divider) should be set at a value of "2"

you ram voltage or Vdimm should be set at 2.1 volts >>> use 2.0 if the motherboard doesnt have 2.1 

do you have the latest bios for your board installed ?


----------

